# My little girl is ill



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't posted here for a while but need all your thoughts and prayers for my little Ullana.

It happened between the years that I noticed she's not doing well. After our usual morning walk she had shown signs of pain in her back, she couldn't barely move. I called the emergency clinic and we went there at once.

The vet made an x-ray to check out her problem. He found out that her back more detail her 6th and 7th spinal aren't ok so that he advised a 
6 weeks laser therapy to heal as well as stabilize this part. 

On Tuesady she got over with her 5th laser treatment plus additional blood work. All values are good again. So far what I can tell she's improving rather well with the medication. Her movement is nearly back to normal with a couple of small restrictions. Literally I'm full of hope and pretty satisfied with her development.




While her laser therapy! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hope she continues a path of recovery, poor little thing she must have been uncomfortable.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear that she has not been feeling so well and wish her a very speedy recovery.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> I hope she continues a path of recovery, poor little thing she must have been uncomfortable.





Snuggle's Mom said:


> So sorry to hear that she has not been feeling so well and wish her a very speedy recovery.


Thank you so much for your comforting words, Walter and Snuggle's Mom!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless her heart! I hope she continues on her recovery! Sending Blessings your way!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so glad she is doing better. Zach had to have laser therapy last year -Boo beat him up . It really did help him.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

sherry said:


> Bless her heart! I hope she continues on her recovery! Sending Blessings your way!


Many, many thanks, dear Sherry! I really appreciate your wishes!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so glad to hear she is doing well. Our Pom has back and neck issues. He does really well with Laser treatments.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

mdbflorida said:


> I am so glad she is doing better. Zach had to have laser therapy last year -Boo beat him up . It really did help him.





elly said:


> I am so glad to hear she is doing well. Our Pom has back and neck issues. He does really well with Laser treatments.


I'm thankful for sharing your experiences with laser treamtents, Mags and Cathy.
How long did you do them? Ullana gets six treatments and after we have to wait and see how she's improving.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm happy to hear that the laser treatment worked, and she's feeling better. One of my Yorkies had an episode with a back problem . I'll keep in mind the laser treatment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Alexandra - my heart skipped a beat when I read the title of this thread. I thought that Ullana had a relapse after the laser therapy or that something else was wrong but then I realized that you hadn't caught people up on here about her health issue. I'm so glad that the laser therapy has worked and pray for Ullana to continue pain free. Do you have to go back periodically? She looks like she took it so well. :wub::wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Emmet has had treatment different times over the years. Usually it is his neck but the last time it was his back. Not exactly sure how he injures himself but when he does he is in horrible pain. Pain management and the Laser get him back up and running pretty quick. He will be 13 in February.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Glad Ullana is getting medical treatments. Hope she will feel better. She looks scared in the first picture.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a worry for you, I'm happy you said she's doing so much better now....that's a relief. I hope she is back to herself soon.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hoping for continued success with Ullana's laser treatments. She looks like she is a little trooper. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying she continues to improve.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am soooo happy to hear the news Alexa! Little Ullie is often in my thoughts & prayers. I also appreciate the thumbs up on the laser treatement. We tried it in Athens for Kitzi but unfortunately it did not help him---it was certainly a different issue. I am glad to hear it helps in particular situations so will try it again if the need comes up. 
Get well sweet baby girl!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Keeping Ullana in my thoughts x


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little baby. I'm so glad you have a good vet to treat her, and that she is doing well. Give her kisses from me and MiMi and Ray.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Alexa said:


> I haven't posted here for a while but need all your thoughts and prayers for my little Ullana.
> 
> It happened between the years that I noticed she's not doing well. After our usual morning walk she had shown signs of pain in her back, she couldn't barely move. I called the emergency clinic and we went there at once.
> 
> ...


Alexandra, So very sorry that your Ullana is having back problems. My Pooh is experiencing the same. Hurts so much when they are not 100%. I will pray that the treatments are just what she needs.If I may ask...What did the vet think her problem was? Bad disk? Fusion? Arthritis? What medications is she on?​ I am asking because I am trying to find someone in my area that does laser therapy and wondering if it will help, My girl. She has two bad disks in her mid-back. She has finished her medications and has responded very well and I just want to help her further if I can . Thanks and the pictures of her getting her therapy are so sweet :wub:​


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Sweet baby. I'm glad she is getting better😘


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Alexandra, So very sorry that your Ullana is having back problems. My Pooh is experiencing the same. Hurts so much when they are not 100%. I will pray that the treatments are just what she needs.If I may ask...What did the vet think her problem was? Bad disk? Fusion? Arthritis? What medications is she on?​ I am asking because I am trying to find someone in my area that does laser therapy and wondering if it will help, My girl. She has two bad disks in her mid-back. She has finished her medications and has responded very well and I just want to help her further if I can . Thanks and the pictures of her getting her therapy are so sweet :wub:​



First I want to thank all of you for the lovely comments. Reading your posts give me hope and confidence.

@Pooh's mommy The vet can't tell exactly where her problem between the spinals come from. His diagnosis is an injury of her 6th and 7th spinal and the cartilage is too less in between. It can have different reasons but probably it's from the incident we had in summer vacation. May be a couple of you can remind of it. Ullana got kicked in the hotel floor while our vacation. She barked and a man kicked her very rude. But we don't know for sure if this is why she has these problems now. 
Additionally she gets a pain injection, Pentosan, to rebuild her cartilage in this area.
May be you can ask your vet about it. After 6 treatments we will wait and see but my vet suggested to repeat the treatment in a few months. 
Hope your Pooh will get better soon and you can find a vet who's doing laser treatments.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Alexa~there hasn't been a day since she got ill that I haven't said a prayer for her recovery. I continue to send prayers, good thoughts and lots of love for her complete recovery. 
Hugs to Ullana ❤ And to you...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Sending lots of love to your beautiful girl! :wub::wub::wub:
So happy that she is improving.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Alexa said:


> First I want to thank all of you for the lovely comments. Reading your posts give me hope and confidence.
> 
> @Pooh's mommy The vet can't tell exactly where her problem between the spinals come from. His diagnosis is an injury of her 6th and 7th spinal and the cartilage is too less in between. It can have different reasons but probably it's from the incident we had in summer vacation. May be a couple of you can remind of it. Ullana got kicked in the hotel floor while our vacation. She barked and a man kicked her very rude. But we don't know for sure if this is why she has these problems now.
> Additionally she gets a pain injection, Pentosan, to rebuild her cartilage in this area.
> ...


Alexandra, I found the thread and read about Ullana's encounter with that horrible man :angry: I am so very sorry that this happened and mad that someone could be so cruel and now your baby girl may be suffering because of such stupidity :angry: I will ask about the Pentosan. Thanks !​ rayer: Praying that the treatments work and she is all better soon (((Big Hugs)))​


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Poor baby girl, Alexandra your such a wonderful mommy, our little ones need us as much as we need them. I remember what that man did to Ullana:angry: just the thought of him kicking her makes me so upset, and to think that incident might be what is causing all her pain makes me even more upset. :angry:
Ullana looks so precious in the pictures, she's just a little angel girl:wub: just look at her big beautiful eyes:wub: talk about melting my heart:wub:
I'll keep Ullana in my prayers, and I will be thanking God for his touch on Ullana
Hugs to you dear friend :wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Alexandra, I found the thread and read about Ullana's encounter with that horrible man :angry: I am so very sorry that this happened and mad that someone could be so cruel and now your baby girl may be suffering because of such stupidity :angry: I will ask about the Pentosan. Thanks !​ rayer: Praying that the treatments work and she is all better soon (((Big Hugs)))​



Thanks for reading and searching the thread about her incident in summer.

I'm still upset thinking about what happened there and I couldn't do anything, makes me so sad and sorry.

You can also google Pentosan, there's interesting info about it.

Best of luck for finding the right vet for little Pooh! 

Sending lots of hugs and recovery wishes!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Poor baby girl, Alexandra your such a wonderful mommy, our little ones need us as much as we need them. I remember what that man did to Ullana:angry: just the thought of him kicking her makes me so upset, and to think that incident might be what is causing all her pain makes me even more upset. :angry:
> Ullana looks so precious in the pictures, she's just a little angel girl:wub: just look at her big beautiful eyes:wub: talk about melting my heart:wub:
> I'll keep Ullana in my prayers, and I will be thanking God for his touch on Ullana
> Hugs to you dear friend :wub:



Many thanks for your words, dear Paula and of course all of you! 

Yes, on the photos you can see her dark, big eyes. She looks a bit anxious because she just got the pain injection. But she enjoyes the laser therapy very much, it warms up the injured part of her back.


----------



## djackson59 (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm glad to hear that she is improving. I will be praying that she makes a complete recovery. Give her a kiss for Jonas and Ruby.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So glad she is doing better and continues to improve.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing better! Two of my friends have had laser treatments on their larger dogs (lab and Akita) with good results. Paws crossed all continues to go well!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers the treatment brings her to full recovery!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Hope beautiful Ullana gets all better soon. Sending love and hugs. :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Just thinking of Ullana tonight, I hope she's feeling better:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

I want to thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers. I told Ullana about it and she's overwhelmed like I am!

Tomorrow morning she has her 6th and last laser treatment. Hope she will stay pain free after it.

The vet recommended to repeat it periodically but he wants to check on her after three months.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Ullana, hope you are all better tomorrow.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Yesterday Ullana finished her six weeks laser treatment and we're very satisfied with the current results. 

She's completely pain free and back to normal - since last week she even wants to do her usual daily walks. The vet is also very pleased with her and suggested to repeat the treatment periodically so we scheduled her for May again. 

Additionally  he prescribed a supplement based naturally to support her joints continuously as well as long-term. Literally I'm so thankful for finding such a caring and professionell vet! :thumbsup:

Thank you all for your support again! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Good for Ulli, now she can start going for walks again with mommy.

It is wonderful that she enjoyed the ultrasound, my pups would have jumped out of the basket in a split second. Ullana is so disciplined, you have raised a perfect princess ~.~



.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear Ullana is back to normal! I also remember the horrible man that kicked her in the hotel! I hope she continues to thrive!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

So glad her current round of treatments are finished and they proved successful!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad the treatments worked for her.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Poor baby, I hope the treatment works and she is more comfortable! You're in my thoughts!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> Good for Ulli, now she can start going for walks again with mommy.
> 
> It is wonderful that she enjoyed the ultrasound, my pups would have jumped out of the basket in a split second. Ullana is so disciplined, you have raised a perfect princess ~.~
> 
> ...


She absolutely does, Sammy! Every morning she's waiting at the entrance door until I'm dressed up finally!
I'm so relieved that she has accepted the laser treatment so well. As you can see she could lay in her carrier while the assistant lead through the session. 
She's also fine with injections, no moving or even crying, I'm so proud of my brave, little girl! 



sherry said:


> I'm so happy to hear Ullana is back to normal! I also remember the horrible man that kicked her in the hotel! I hope she continues to thrive!


Many thanks, Sherry! I still remind this horrible incident she had to go through last summer. Probably I will never forget the horrific noise when he hit her!!! :angry:



Madison's Mom said:


> So glad her current round of treatments are finished and they proved successful!


Thank you very much, Glenda!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Glad the treatments worked for her.





kd1212 said:


> Poor baby, I hope the treatment works and she is more comfortable! You're in my thoughts!


Thanks for your thoughts, Walter and Kim!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

I hope she recovers quickly and is playing soon. Glad she is getting relief.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor Ullana, I remember the story well...some people!!! I'm so sorry she has ongoing problems, but happy she is responding to the laser treatments. When Lexie had hers, it definitely helped keep her comfortable as well as extending her life and the quality of it. She LOVED her therapy sessions and of course, her "magic" vet that came to our house to give them to her. We started several times per week and once we got her doing pretty well, we continued monthly treatments. Kisses to your sweet Ullana!


----------

